# American University in Dubai



## PK THE DJ (Nov 9, 2012)

I am a high school graduate from Muscat, Oman, and I was very interested in going to AUD.

From the website, it looks really good, and fees are not a problem. I was suggested to go to the American University of Sharjah, but there are downsides to that. As I have read on the web, in Sharjah, there is no sheesha, (which is a big impact to my life as I do it everyday here in Oman), there is no alcohol, (another major impact), and I don't know if this is true, but woman are not allowed to walk on the streets after 10pm. There is no metro system and public transport is not as good as Dubai. 

In Dubai, they have the metro which is just a perfect way to get around town. There is city life, the city never sleeps. (From what I hear). There is no need to bring my car from here in Muscat, and if anything goes wrong my parents can fly to there in less than an hour.

My question is: Is AUD any good? I am interested in doing a Business Undergraduate Degree. Is it international in terms of the population? Is it really an American type education? Is the quality of education good? 

If you have any other information about AUD, please post and let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Come visit both - that's the only way you will get a true sense of what's going on.

I know professors/administrators at both universities and they are both dedicated to educating students to the highest level possible. 

if you are mostly concerned about "social life", shisha and drinking - then maybe university might not be in the cards. If you are looking for a party time, go to a big american public school - you'll have enough shisha, alcohol, and women walking on the streets there - trust me.

As for the previous poster's claim that AUD is a "typical" american campus - that isn't necessarily true. The 30 acres it sits on - right next to Sheikh Zayed Road - and its design aren't very typical for an American university. Most large American universities are in the hundreds or thousands of acres.

Key questions to ask:
1) What is your placement rate within 1 year of graduation?
2) Depending upon your program, are they accredited by a reputable organization? For example, engineering and the sciences are usually accredited by ABET, business degrees are usually accredited by AACSB. There are hundreds of accreditation organizations out there - so "being accredited" is a non-starter - make sure they are accredited by the *right* organization. 
3) May I transfer credits into the university through AACRAO or NACES? If not, then their credits are probably not transferable to other universities, if you decide to leave.

There are more, but go visit.

-md000/Mike


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I have heard from very very good sources that AUD is known as the party school so if that is what you are looking for there you go. AUS was just rated one of the top 500 school in the world and from what I hear they make you work and if you don't you will get kicked out.


----------



## PK THE DJ (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. OK I have decided I have the willpower to stop my habits (sheesha+drinks), but for the extreme urge I will be able to go to Dubai, while studying in Sharjah.

Here in Oman I have my own car which I can bring with GPS, so that shouldnt be a problem.

But overall how is life in Sharjah? Being an expat and studying in an international school here in Muscat there were around 50 different nationalities. Where are the majority of the students from? Is it an international crowd?

Living in Oman for over 20 years, I like my surroundings to be peaceful, and from what I hear that is Sharjah, not dubai.

From the websites, I saw that there are around 2000 students living in AUS, while only 400 in AUD. So its easier to 'mingle' with more people. Plus in AUS you have the option of getting a private room while in AUD it starts from twin sharing.

Overall which university would you go to? AUD VS AUS?


----------

